# 1050 white smoke



## TFSJD1050 (Apr 4, 2015)

My JD1050 puts out white smoke when first started after a couple minuets it warms up and clears , should I be worried about this ? I seem to remember that white smoke is not enough fuel and black smoke is too much fuel...


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Engines with indirect injection don't like to start and perform efficiently until they warm up a bit. That's why they need glowplugs. Depending on the shape and design of the combustion and precombustion chambers the starting characteristics and the first few seconds/minutes of operation vary a bit from one tractor to another. The tradeoff is that they are more fuel efficient during operation. Some white smoke on initial startup is not a bad sign. White smoke later on, however, can mean some water is present during combustion. If your coolant level doesn't drop, and the smoke you see disappears quickly, then you probably have nothing to be concerned with.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy TFSJD1050,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

White smoke is normally unburned fuel. You may have one cylinder with slightly low compression. Does it seem to run rough when first started (like firing on two out of three cylinders at first)? 

Do you leave the tractor sit idle for long periods between usage? If so, it may be that the rings are becoming unseated. If this is the case, start the tractor on a weekly basis and let it get warmed up well. Better yet.....take it out and put it to work. Diesels love to work.

PS: Fedup, you beat me again!! I'm going to have to get up earlier! Excellent post.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry Sixbales, I thought the purpose of all this was to share information. I wasn't aware it was some sort of competition. I only jump in if/when I think I have something to offer that might be of help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Same here. I was just joking with you.


----------

